# MKV AirLift Performance Front Struts - Damper Adjust Issue



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up a used kit that was in pretty great condition. Had it installed in early Nov '15 and all has been well. However, I've been unable to adjust my dampers with the "15+/- clicks". At first I thought the locking nut/jamb were torqued too tight. But after removing both of them (car on ground), I was just barely able to get the strut shaft to spin. Though in doing so, it was not giving any 'clicks'. I'm new to air setup and while everything else has worked as it should, this has been one adjustment that I can't seem to get dialed in.

Any ideas on what it can be and/or solutions?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

the shaft doesnt spin.

are you using the lil 3mm Alan key ? it takes very little force


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> the shaft doesnt spin.
> 
> are you using the lil 3mm Alan key ? it takes very little force


100% sure. With both nuts in place, it takes more force than im even comfortable with in trying to move it. With the top nuts removed, it still takes force to move. And even then, the shaft spins instead of clicks.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

just guessing, but you are not using the 3mm key and instead using a larger one that is used to help remove the 2 nuts


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> just guessing, but you are not using the 3mm key and instead using a larger one that is used to help remove the 2 nuts


Not sure I'm following. I've tried an allen key and even an allen socket attachment, both of which net the same result. I am only able to get any type of movement with the top lock and jamb nuts, off/removed. And even then, its the shaft spinning. With the nuts on, the allen key on the shaft damper will not move at all.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> just guessing, but you are not using the 3mm key and instead using a larger one that is used to help remove the 2 nuts


This is what he's talking about, this is the tool that comes with the kit but a 3mm allen key will do the same thing.





dr0pthehamm3r said:


> Not sure I'm following. I've tried an allen key and even an allen socket attachment, both of which net the same result. I am only able to get any type of movement with the top lock and jamb nuts, off/removed. And even then, its the shaft spinning. With the nuts on, the allen key on the shaft damper will not move at all.


This is how you us the tool to adjust the dampening:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yes im familiar with how it is _supposed[/i\] to work. Unfortunately, any method I've tried nets no results/'clicks', which is what spawned my initial question._


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

It really honestly sounds like one of two things is happening:

1) The inner shaft of the damper is seized in place and has rusted in place, causing the outer shaft to turn when the inner shaft is turned

2) You are trying to turn the outer shaft, not the inner shaft. I have never seen a socket end allen key be that small before, so it may be a possibility that you didn't notice that there is actually two different sizes in the ends. Not questioning your ability at all, just offering to help find your problem.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> It really honestly sounds like one of two things is happening:
> 
> 1) The inner shaft of the damper is seized in place and has rusted in place, causing the outer shaft to turn when the inner shaft is turned
> 
> 2) You are trying to turn the outer shaft, not the inner shaft. I have never seen a socket end allen key be that small before, so it may be a possibility that you didn't notice that there is actually two different sizes in the ends. Not questioning your ability at all, just offering to help find your problem.


ill double check. AFAIK the top (outer) was a 5.5/6mm. I had no idea there was an inner. Will surely check this tonight!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

dr0pthehamm3r said:


> ill double check. AFAIK the top (outer) was a 5.5/6mm. I had no idea there was an inner. Will surely check this tonight!



Yeah that is what Northendroid was trying to point out to you in his post above. The inner is either a 2mm or 3mm, it is really small and fine. See his picture from above:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

MechEngg said:


> Yeah that is what Northendroid was trying to point out to you in his post above. The inner is either a 2mm or 3mm, it is really small and fine. See his picture from above:


Thanks MechEngg for the clarification. I just verified it's 3mm allen key that fits in the inner shaft if you don't have the adjuster tool. Since this is a used setup I'd recommend turning it all the way clockwise then count down 15 clicks as a starting point, adjust it accordingly to your preference. In my case in three clicks away from completely soft. Did you get the performance rear shocks as well?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Thanks MechEngg for the clarification. I just verified it's 3mm allen key that fits in the inner shaft if you don't have the adjuster tool. Since this is a used setup I'd recommend turning it all the way clockwise then count down 15 clicks as a starting point, adjust it accordingly to your preference. In my case in three clicks away from completely soft. Did you get the performance rear shocks as well?


AWESOME!!! Just tried this out on my lunch hour, with an allen key and finally got it!!! Set it to full stiff and then ill play around from there. I noticed the thumbscrew in the previous posts, but in everything thing I've seen it never announced an inner shaft so I had assumed it was the larger 5.5/6mm allen thats closer to the top. Plus, my shop that did the install, forgot to give me the damper knobs and theyre about an hour away. Seeing as how I have a few full sets of allens, I didnt see it important to retrieve them.

Thanks so much guys! Really appreciate it.


And to answer your question, no performance rears. Koni yellows set to full stiff.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad you got it all sorted out mate :beer:


----------

